# Hey I'm Quite Proud!!



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

We've just had a wonderful lady around who works for a group who support carers of bods like me (ie with Mental Health probbos) - and I'm not gonna mention any names here (having been so horrendously stung!!) but anyway, she wants me to go onto an "Expert Panel" of ex-patients of the unit I was in and possibly be a spokesperson for local Mental Health issues. Well, as you know, I'm such a shrinking violet - but seriously I'm quite excited as I think Mental Health is a bit of a Cinderella in the medical world and our local unit horrendously badly funded, so would be good to do something positive for a Unit, I believe, played a significant part in saving my life (if that doesn't sound too melodramatic).Sue














PS: Nice somebody believes in me anyway!!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Good for you sue


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

Ta dolly - nice to have some good news for a change eh?Hows you?Sue xx


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Coping i think








I start my counselling soon so i hope it will help. Cognitive Behaviour Therapy its called, i guess it means i will be sitting there and talking about the panic attacks and how to control them, i will have to wait and see.Thanks for asking


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Oh right Hope - thats interesting - a mate of mine who has long-term depression (well, she's not really been well since this time last year) has FINALLY been offered CBT but not until NOVEMBER - bloody appalling - so guess you are quite fortunate.Good luck anyway, be interested to know how you get on.Sue


----------

